# i have a question about lifting, bigger tires, gear reduction and climbing hills



## rev. chuck (Dec 16, 2014)

l want the best of all worlds. a decent lift some meatier tires but i want to be able to climb hills with confidence. 

i understand the bigger tires need a gear reduction. a lift allows the bigger tires and of course deeper holes. but how far would the experienced people on this board go and still have confidence in not end up the wrong way back down a hill. 


thanks for any reply's i did try the search btw.


----------



## rev. chuck (Dec 16, 2014)

took 2 different forums but i found everything i was asking about.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's mostly about rider experience. Even stock bikes can get you in trouble in hills. I wouldn't go over 2" of lift & you should be fine. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Can't have it all...Can find a medium point where you can do OK in everything because all are very different and require vastly different setups for optimum performance.


----------



## 01ssreda4 (Aug 26, 2014)

What kind of bike? A stretch is great for climbing....


----------

